# Anesthesia for TEE with TEE



## Codingabc123 (Apr 11, 2011)

We have TEE-certified anesthesiologists in our group who are, at times, asked to perform a stand-alone full-study (93312), meaning, not as part of a cardiac surgery case.  In some instances, anesthesia is needed for the TEE to be performed (01922).  Another member of our group performs the anesthesia, usually someone not certified to perform TEE services.

Has anyone else had this circumstance and, if so, have there been any payment issues from the payers for having two providers from the same group being involved in this manner?  Have any special reporting rules for this been encountered?

Thanks.


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes it can be billed without any problem.   93312-26.     ASA 01922


----------

